# AbsoluTTe Issue 23 summer 2010



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Just got my new issue of AbsoluTTe another quality mag and read.  Well done to all involved in producing it esp our editor John H and to those who contributed to the mag. Now come on guys get typing a letter or an article no matter how short etc as the mag and John H need you.


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Got mine this morning too, excellent issue well done and thanks to all involved [smiley=book2.gif] already read it from cover to cover


----------



## mrgoodcat (Aug 25, 2009)

As above, excellent feature by Mark Davies.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Got mine to  Thanks all.

DAZ


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

Yep, excellent stuff, except for the cock on page 40 :roll:

oh, and thanks for adding 30,000 miles to my car, it's actually on 58,000  If i ever try to sell it on here it'll looked like i've wound the clock back :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

manphibian said:


> Yep, excellent stuff, except for the cock on page 40 :roll:
> 
> oh, and thanks for adding 30,000 miles to my car, it's actually on 58,000  If i ever try to sell it on here it'll looked like i've wound the clock back :lol:


Or that's what you've wound the clock back to :lol: :wink:

DAZ


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

DAZTTC said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, excellent stuff, except for the cock on page 40 :roll:
> ...


He just needs to do the same with his neck now :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

les said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> > manphibian said:
> ...


ok, i'll let you have that one [smiley=clown.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

manphibian said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > DAZTTC said:
> ...


ok, i'll let you have that one [smiley=clown.gif][/quote]

:wink:


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

mrgoodcat said:


> As above, excellent feature by Mark Davies.


Very kind of you to say so. Thank you.

Must say though that I am conscious that there's a lot of my stuff in the magazine. It's been a while since I didn't have something in there and the last issue even had 2 articles back-to-back - 10 consecutive pages of my ramblings! I don't seek to monopolise the content in any way but John does struggle at times to get enough submissions to fill the magazine. What would be really great is if more people sent more stuff in. Don't worry if you don't think you have much writing ability - just get your ideas down on paper and if necessary we can re-work it.

I've had quite a bit of stuff printed in various publications (other magazines pay a lot better!) and it's always a thrill to see your work on the glossy pages. John does such a good job with _absoluTTe_ - it's a real quality product that you can feel proud to be part of. So if you're going for a cruise with a few mates, heading off somewhere interesting for a drive or getting some work done on your car, take your camera and get some shots and jot down just a few paragraphs to tell us about it. Few people can claim to be published writers - you could be one of them!


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Mine arrrived yesterday, brilliant, the RS on the front looks fantastic, definite "Autobahn" transport.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 8, 2010)

Well done, I'm new to the TTOC and the forum but a long time member of other well known clubs.

I can honestly say your membership benefits are superb and the magazine was read cover to cover with interest. (my legs were numb when I got off the loo though, thanks for that!) :?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Another excellent issue, thanks to all involved. 8)


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Always a pleasure to receive my copy, another great issue, so preofessionally done it beggars belief that we get it and everything else for such a reasonable amount. I have recently renewed for 2 more years 

I totally agree with Mark, I have had a few things in the mag and it gave me a huge kick to see my wittering drivel in print 

p.s who is that knob on page 40 :lol: :lol: :-* :-*

Charlie


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Great Mag as always, TBH I am a bit disappointed there was no write up for Italy. I would have thought that there are is a wealth of information, anecdotes and photographs that would be a welcome addition to the mag.

Matt


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Matt B said:


> Great Mag as always, TBH I am a bit disappointed there was no write up for Italy. I would have thought that there are is a wealth of information, anecdotes and photographs that would be a welcome addition to the mag.
> 
> Matt


 Matt if you went then why not do a write up for the Italy trip? Hard to believe with so many going on the trip nobody came forward to do a write up. I am sure John H and others would be more than happy to have fresh contributors to the mag.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

les said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > Great Mag as always, TBH I am a bit disappointed there was no write up for Italy. I would have thought that there are is a wealth of information, anecdotes and photographs that would be a welcome addition to the mag.
> ...


Les, I would really love to, but unfortunately I work 50+ hours per week, am also studying for my masters degree and have two small kids and an addiction to the forum  . Also I tend to write a lot of business type reports and factual documents that are scientific in nature - I dont think my style would really suit the TTOC magazine. More than happy to help as a proof reader though.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Matt B said:


> Great Mag as always, TBH I am a bit disappointed there was no write up for Italy. I would have thought that there are is a wealth of information, anecdotes and photographs that would be a welcome addition to the mag.
> 
> Matt


I MIGHT get one done for the next mag, seeing as nobody wants to volunteer. I was hoping a NON organiser would do a write up so we can hear of the experiences and the overall trip from a neutral position, rather than somebody who organised it.

Paul


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Redscouse said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > Great Mag as always, TBH I am a bit disappointed there was no write up for Italy. I would have thought that there are is a wealth of information, anecdotes and photographs that would be a welcome addition to the mag.
> ...


Good point Paul and of course John is always looking for articles/write ups from new contributors. I find it strange when so many people went on this trip and enjoyed it so much not one could spare the time etc to write a few paragraphs about it. :?


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Good mag again although i found the Mini article rather boring for two reasons, 1: i don't like the new Minis and 2: i work in a car factory and see it all every day.


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Great mag as always except for the idiot on the back page   

only small thing was the car history wasn't mine Paul ........but there you go :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

UKRPG said:


> only small thing was the car history wasn't mine Paul ........but there you go :wink:


I thought it looked familiar!! :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Charlie said:


> I have recently renewed for 2 more years
> 
> Charlie


Good stuff Charlie [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Matt B said:


> More than happy to help as a proof reader though.


Thanks Matt. I shall mention that to John 8) 8)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

UKRPG said:


> Great mag as always except for the idiot on the back page
> 
> only small thing was the car history wasn't mine Paul ........but there you go :wink:


Oops - sorry about that Richard  - we always blame Paul too :wink: but on this occasion I have to defend his honour. I'm afraid it happened somewhere in design and a previous text partially remained. We should have picked it up in proof reading the final layouts but nobody would necessarily have spotted it unless they compared it to the original you sent in. We would normally have got a proof out to you to check but the design for that page was done very late on and there wasn't much time. Sorry - must try harder!


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Hey, no problem John :wink:

Sorry Paul mate


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Its ok Rich mate, ill let you off as you put a roof over my head a few weeks ago.

Although i got about 1 hours sleep thanks to Disco :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

It was quite scarey :roll:


----------



## marcelloTTc (Nov 20, 2008)

Received mine last week...really good front page!!!
Thanks.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

We're collecting articles now and struggling as usual and about to start designing - come on guys and gals - spread the word - get those articles in


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> We're collecting articles now and struggling as usual and about to start designing - come on guys and gals - spread the word - get those articles in


 You have mine and I have prodded a certain lady to send you one as you know John. Come on guys and girls John needs those articles.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Just got brown manila envelope sealed by a customs seal. A truly enjoyable read, a nice mix of pictures, trip meets & articles.

Good job John! et al.

Next awaiting Fifth gear with the Stig?!?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wallstreet said:


> Next awaiting Fifth gear with the Stig?!?


Not quite; but ADI with Allan McNish


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> > Next awaiting Fifth gear with the Stig?!?
> ...


The original Stig


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > wallstreet said:
> ...


Hmmm ,,,,,
Donkey's years ago I meat Perry McCarthy as the real Stig and even got a signed edition of his book "Flat Out" 8) 
[that's one of my Audi memorabilias which I treasure and will keep!!]


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

Received my copy and made me think 'need to get my next Mark 1 TTR soon!'


----------

